# What kind of water do you give your dogs?



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting discussion about K-Cups and water filtering or not etc. Made me wonder about what most do in terms of water for their dogs.

Mine get Britta filtered water, for the past year or so. After I thought about fluoride for dogs, and whether it was needed. I drink filtered water as well.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We do the same thing. Our unfiltered water is questionable so we make sure we filter theirs as well. If we lived somewhere else we probably wouldn't filter everything we give them.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog gets spring water or filtered water in is bowl. when i'm mixing his food
i use tap water a lot. if my GF sees me giving him tap water she tells me "don't
give him that" or "babe, why are you giving him tap water"? when i drink tap
water she doesn't say anything, umm.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm the other way round. Always give the dog and cat filtered water. A lot of the time if the other half wants water, I just give him tap water along with his icecubes. He's never said anything so I don't think he notices. (don't anyone dare tell his mother though, she'd have my guts for garters).


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a well, but I still use a Pur water filter on our kitchen faucet because my husband is a weirdo. But since it's there... 

I fill Ania's bowl with well water that has been run through our Pur filter. But, I'm pretty sure she prefers mud puddles and swamp water.

And Penny - Guts for garters? Totally using that from now on. Love your funny NZ sayings!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mondo said:


> Interesting discussion about K-Cups and water filtering or not etc. Made me wonder about what most do in terms of water for their dogs.
> 
> Mine get Britta filtered water, for the past year or so. After I thought about fluoride for dogs, and whether it was needed. I drink filtered water as well.


hate to tell yah...
filtered and bottled water contains fluoride.
If the water is filtered with reverse osmosis it is fluoride free\brita is sill better than tap..my guy gets tap..but nj is fluroide free for now.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use our mineral and lithium filled tap water.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

We use tap water here. It's pretty good in our area and tastes good.

Molly Woppy would say 'guts for garters' with a funny kiwi accent too!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

we have a well. There is a spring very close to us and many locals go there for their drinking water. I have several water jugs I fill up which lasts a week or so. I drink it sometimes too otherwise I get bottled water. I don't drink nearly enough water. I have noticed my dogs have been drinking less water since their diet change.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They get tap water just like me.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Interesting discussion about K-Cups and water filtering or not etc. Made me wonder about what most do in terms of water for their dogs.
> 
> Mine get Britta filtered water, for the past year or so. After I thought about fluoride for dogs, and whether it was needed. I drink filtered water as well.


Your Britta filter isn't getting out the fluoride. Only thing I know of that gets rid of that is RO. 

My system is down so I give her normal tap water. I plan to get it serviced soon so I can move her, and me up to the RO water again.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I drink tap water and so does Deeks.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

So, how many wolfs, and other wild dogs drink bottled water??????


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> So, how many wolfs, and other wild dogs drink bottled water??????


Um... how many wolves and other wild dogs drink tap water? I think the op was more worried about the fluoride than anything else. It is a valid concern in my opinion.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

We have well water, so he just drinks the well water. We don't drink it though - it tastes so gross to me, too much iron or something. But Jax does fine with it lol.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a drinking water filter on my tap int he kitchen. It's what we use.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

All the living creatures in my house drink tap water.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kathylcsw said:


> All the living creatures in my house drink tap water.



Here too.....even the fish! We have a community well and when I test it, they don't even add chlorine to it. It does have a lot of minerals, so much that we tend to go through hot water heaters more then most people. But it doesn't have any chemicals added to it and those fish are HUGE, so they are either healthy or mutants. We have a brita pitcher but most of the time I forget to use it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours just get tap water right now. I am really thinking about getting one of those filters that goes on the faucet at least. I feel like that would help because like Dude and Bucks Mamma said, our water here is rather questionable as well. I'm just not sure yet what brand I want to go with.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do know someone who adopted a Doberman and the poor dog was deathly ill for months - it turned out to be their well water but it took a long time to figure it out.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tap water, just like me


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs get tap water, cause my water/sewer bill by the looks of it, you'd think they were drinking pure mountain bliss....Me, I drink bottled water


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We are on a well so thats what the dogs get.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruby gets bottled water. I used to give brita filtered water, but one day she decided she didnt like it. She wont drink anything except bottled lol


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

My dogs get tap water. Our water doesn't have fluoride; plus its known to be really good. Even if it did have fluoride, I'd give it to the dogs anyway. There are other problem issues that come up with using bottled water - everything from what type of plastic is used in the bottle to environmental factors. Just use a carbon filter at your kitchen sink faucet instead.

5 reasons not to drink bottled water | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine get tap water.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what about the dead ones??



kathylcsw said:


> All the living creatures in my house drink tap water.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Tap water with acv in it. Its what we drink too


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

tap.
we have a PUR filter thing on our kitchen faucet, 
but at $40 a filter (and they don't last but a month), it's so not happening. 

plus, my husband would never use that thing anyway.
he wouldn't even think twice about giving Scorch the tap, even if I said to use filtered.
he drinks tap water in foreign countries (where I refuse and choose bottled),
and nothing has ever happened to him.

I also know that bottled water is not regulated, so who knows what's in there
(it can even be tap from what I've heard )


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Tap water, just like me. My tap water is delicious and my dogs don't complain :biggrin:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what about the dead ones??


I'm not sure! It is enough to keep up and care for all my living things so the dead must fend for themselves.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

refrigerator door filtered water


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Interesting discussion about K-Cups and water filtering or not etc. Made me wonder about what most do in terms of water for their dogs.
> 
> Mine get Britta filtered water, for the past year or so. After I thought about fluoride for dogs, and whether it was needed. I drink filtered water as well.


Our guys get whatever is available. In the field that is often well water or "non potable" (not treated for human consumption) water. 

At home it can be filtered or non filtered, depending on which tap we use in the house as only the main kitchen cold water tap and fridge water source are filtered.


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tap water for me and my cute Chihuahua :yo::yo:


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> my dog gets spring water or filtered water in is bowl. when i'm mixing his food
> i use tap water a lot. if my GF sees me giving him tap water she tells me "don't
> give him that" or "babe, why are you giving him tap water"? when i drink tap
> water she doesn't say anything, umm.


hahaha! oh boy...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Our tap water is terrible. We drank it for a long time and when we finally got a britta pitcher we could FEEL the difference when the water was in our mouths. It reeks of chlorine. I'm not against tap water for humans or dogs at all. I'm just against THIS tap water.

Trikerdon... I'm not sure how many wolves get to eat every day, have their food measured out for them, have vet care, etc.


----------

